# New York Aquarium



## Intense (Sep 20, 2010)

N.Y. Aquarium, Sunday 09/19/10. Check out my Picture Album for more. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## goldcatt (Sep 20, 2010)

Great pics! That one with the shark teeth is a little scary though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 20, 2010)

I was there recently.  Only one picture came out though.


----------



## Intense (Sep 20, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> I was there recently.  Only one picture came out though.



Where is that????? Catacombs under Coney Island????? The Sewer under Al Capone's Vault that Horaldo Rivera made famous?????


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2010)

Lots of great shots.  Looks like a neat place to visit.  Did you ride the ferris wheel and rollercoaster in the first pic's?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 21, 2010)

Intense said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I was there recently.  Only one picture came out though.
> ...



N.Y. aquarium of course.  Some guy on a street corner sold me tickets right next to the entrance.


----------



## Intense (Sep 21, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Lots of great shots.  Looks like a neat place to visit.  Did you ride the ferris wheel and rollercoaster in the first pic's?



Haven't been on that roller coaster in years. Thanks for taking the time to check out the pictures.


----------

